
Ask HN: Where in Africa would you move to start a business? - devicetray0
Africa is a big place. I&#x27;ve considered Morocco but am interested in others.. Has anyone looked into this?<p>The business would probably be an internet startup first, and then maybe a (second) physical business once I understand the local economics better.
======
planetzero
Somalia. No regulations. Great place for an upstart.

------
easytiger
You are going to need to provide more information than that

